

F.A.A. Nears New Rules on Devices - yskchu


======
jasonrojas
no link?

~~~
wesnerm2
[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/23/technology/faa-nears-
new-r...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/23/technology/faa-nears-new-rules-on-
devices.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0)

